# TiVo Premiere XL 1TB + Lifetime Service



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello all
I don't need this one any more.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/272246486327?


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sold
Never thought i would get 315.00


----------

